

2012 is too good to be true - cotodecaza
http://resolutionsforgood.com/

======
167fe66tery65
Great idea. Who made the video? Animation genius

------
31226heur
this is great!

~~~
31226heur
Just shared with my friends. looking forward to a good new year

~~~
789lori038gh
love it! great way to ring in 2012 by doing good for someone else

